# Bottineau Stars



## KEN W

For the 4th straight year the Stars will start the season ranked number 1!   This is the 8th time in the past 14 years they have been ranked number 1.

Going for a 3rd straight state championship......no one has ever done that before.Will be tough to do even though they have almost everyone back plus a 5-10 Junior All East Region Class A guard from Belcourt who tranferred in last spring.

Their first big test will be this weekend vs. number 3 ranked Grafton at the Shootout in Minot.


----------



## djleye

Ken, You should be pimping the Casselton Squirrels now that you live in Mapleton!!!! :lol:


----------



## KEN W

Nah......I taught and coached there for 25 years.All my kids played in sports there.I will always be a Bottineau fan.....except for 1 time.....my daughter was the head coach at Central Cass when they won the state volleyball championship a few years ago and I was cheering for them against Bottineau.She was also Class B coach of the year that year.


----------



## Trapper62

Hey Ken, nice to see you didn't completely jump ship.

So have you recovered from the badlands yet? Looks like you guys had a lot of fun!

Pat


----------



## CD

How many of those girls playing are actually from botno??

I would be willing to bet that the belcourt girl doesnt live in botno and actually went to school there to play basketball.


----------



## fishhook

The ex-belcourt girl "shaunna knife" does live here, goes to school here, lives with her parents here. Her younger brother also goes to school here.

The way i understand it they just wanted out. Not enough commitment to excellence or discipline for them at their previous location. Put in the same situation if you had the means most would do the same thing.

Shaunna is an excellent player. Unselfish, smooth shot, long bodied. Her only weakness at this level is foot speed. Not the quickest or strongest thing, but her knowledge and footwork more than make up for it. She will have to get stronger and quicker, but she is what i would consider a true division I prospect.

ps...if you really want to bet if she lives here or not i'll take you up on that!!! get your facts straight before you spout off.


----------



## KEN W

Knife's lived in Dunseith.....her older brother went to Dunseith.I don't believe they ever lived in Belcourt.

Thanks for the update fishhook.You guys have much snow up there?....I saw she had 28 in their first game.....must be a scorer.When I talked to a former Bottineau coach,he said they are probably better than last year and could be as good as 2 years ago when no one came close to them.

Trapper......we had a great time out there.I just hope I can get a tag before I get to old to go.You should be getting one next year.I'll help you pick one out like I did my brother.


----------



## CD

Botno is the reason there is a hundred and eighty day rule now. Commitment to excellence?? give me a break!!! that davis girl was ineligable a couple of years ago and that title is tainted because of it.


----------



## KEN W

CD said:


> Botno is the reason there is a hundred and eighty day rule now. Commitment to excellence?? give me a break!!! that davis girl was ineligable a couple of years ago and that title is tainted because of it.


You obviously don't know what you are talking about. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: 
Get your facts straight before making that kind of accusation.

Tainted title??????No one named Davis has played for the Bottineau Stars in the past 30 years that I can remember.And they have never played with an ineligble player.

There was a boy that came from Dunseith named Davis that went there for 2 years.Their boys haven't won a state title since 1959.

You obviously don't live in that neck of the woods.Kids over at Dunseith,Belcourt,Rolla,and St. John are switching schools all the time.I know.....I taught at dunseith for 6 yesars.The Bottineau and Belcourt school busses drive right through Dunseith picking up kids.It is a way of life up there.Get over it.


----------



## CD

sorry it was mandy keplin and yes she did play illegally.


----------



## KEN W

How so?????

She enrolled in open enrollment just like many kids in the state do especially in those schools east of Bottineau.


----------



## CD

she never ever lived in botno and if she said she did she wasnt telling the truth.


----------



## KEN W

You don't like open enrollment......just say so.It is the way it is.No one up there recruited anyone.That was the kid's choice.It does not make a kid inelligble or a state championship tainted.Sounds like sour grapes.


----------



## CD

I know that she wasnt living in botno yet she said she did, now if you know anything about the rules you would know that she would have to sit out a total of 90 days at that time, and she didnt.
sour grapes?? no not at all I just think its funny how botno people talk about how great their program is and the commitment to ecxellence they have and yet half of the players they have had in the past 4 years have came from other schools and have been coached in those other schools. I like how you talk about shawna knifes foot speed like you guys are going to put her over the edge and into div 1 basketball JUST BECAUSE SHE WENT TO BOTNO.


----------



## KEN W

You are real good at making exaggerations.....

"half of the players they have had in the past 4 years have came from other schools ."

There are 12 on a team.So that makes 6 the past 4 years who aren't from Bottineau.The only ones I know of are Mandy Keplin and Kelsey Peltier who both open enrolled.So who are the rest of them????I lived there and knew every kid on the roster.

Maybe you should quit making these kind of statements......just say you don't like open enrollment.


----------



## CD

mandy keplin

chelsey peltier.

the aide girls

shauna knife

kayla cambpell


----------



## KEN W

The Aide girls have lived at Lake Metigoshe for the past 6-7 years.Both their parents teach at Bottineau!!!!

Same with Kayla Cambell.....her mom and dad live at Metigoshe.....last I looked that was part of the Bottineau school district.

As fishook said.....Knife's live in Bottineau.....

So if parents move to another school district.....they should be forced to send their kids to the old one?????

Man are you reaching for straws.....Still only 2 that I know of that did not live in the district.The others lived there and did not use open enrollment.

So you better not ever move to another district.....you will then have to make your kids go to the old one by your point of view. :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye

I love it........A simple thread about a class B girls basketball program even turns into a fued!!!
Ever feel like you are tuned into the Jerry Springer hunting threads!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## CD

your funny. I love giving you stars fans a bad time, you are easy to get defensive about this because you know it is somewhat true and you know it..my hats off to those girls and what they have accomplished I still think its funny that these transfers they are getting are very very good athletes. I think its funny that the coaches say they dont recruit but they will sit down with the parents and talk about the schooling of their child, why is the basketball coach even talking to the parents about anything? things that make you go HMMMMMM?????????


----------



## KEN W

Oh well,,,,,I am retired,it's winter and I don't have a lot to do.Got to get out and chase some roosters.


----------



## CD

you lucky dog, I wish I was going to do that. Good luck!!


----------



## KEN W

Where do you live by the way?


----------



## CD

Up north javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## CD

ken I know who you are now. You just moved to mapleton didnt you. you were assistant golf coach last year in dunsieth? I have had discussions about golf with you before.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

There is a reason people are leaving the towns posted on here. If you want your kid to excel in school or sports those aren't the towns. I know many teachers and coach's from the Belcourt, Rolla, etc. etc. and it is a different life. My buddy was a cop, and later a Deputy up there and there is more stuff that goes on up there then most people would ever believe. From Mexican drug traffic to gangs to tons of drinking. I am from a large town and see this stuff also, but not on that scale. I think it is great that they are trying to get there kids out of there. I don't believe in recruiting, but does it happen? Yes. A kid on the team just saying hey come play for us is recruiting. Is it a bad thing when they are pulling the kid out of a bad situation? Not really.

I say Hats off to them!


----------



## fishhook

cd. I don't want to argue about this, but things aren't all what they appear.

As ken said mandy and kelsey did open enroll. The others you mentioned lived here. However there were some reasons.

*mandy keplin....her parents transferred her and her brother here as kind of a "last-chance" for her brother. he got himself into some trouble in more than 1 school, not getting ito that. Mandy however, is a real good kid. plays here at msu-bottineau now.*

kelsey (not chelsie) peltier...I know her dad pretty well. He and I have had some battles in high school hoops and occasionally still play against one another but that's neither her nor there. Kelsey's mom and dad wanted her out of the dunseith school and basketball program. Again, no discipline or committment . she's really the only "true" transfer of the bunch you brought up. But I'm gonna be honest i don't blame her parents. Truth of the matter is if you want your daughter to be a college prospect playing in a place where kids just skip practice cause "they don't feel like practicing" and there is no consequence you're committment level must also be low. Would you want to play there? You say it's a shame, I say it's a gutsy move on the families part to go after something better even though you face almost certain community backlash.

Now I'm hoping your not a kid looking for an argument, but an uninformed adult who listens to way too much coffee shop talk.

And i don't put shaunna into DI, not yet anyway. I've talked to some college coaches in the state and told them what i've seen and thought and the truth is, they all seem to see the same thing. I say as long as she avoids injury she'll go down as most talented player play in bottineau (might not have the #'s to show for it cause there are players here that start varsity in 8th grade) since this run started a couple years ago, possibly ever. I wasn't around here though so i can't say that. This doesn't mean she will be the best , cause intangibles don't factor into talent. It also doesn't mean they will have the best team here ever, but she's for real. The team here a couple years was great and had a mental toughness that is tough too match. A lot of those girls weren't college players, but they were great high school players. Sometimes great high school players can beat college talent.

If you get the chance come and watch her play a few times. You might change your tune some. Sure she's prone to bad games as is everyone, but watch her a couple times and the talent is there.

so where are you from, you say up north, but won't commit.

ps....ken, we've been getting snow about every other day here lately at a clip of a couple inches at a time. Not a ton yet, but i'd guess 7-8 inches on the ground? Been bitter cold lately though. We're talking -20 or worse lately. Ice has to be getting thick around here.


----------



## CD

I have seen her play and quit making excuses and acting like you guys are saving these kids life or something get real. get off your high horse!!


----------



## dblkluk

> so where are you from, you say up north, but won't commit.


Based on his opinions, I'm guessing CD lives east of Bottineau..:wink: :lol:


----------



## CD

one more thing even if it is a better place for these kids and they are getting a better education it still doesnt make bending or breaking the rules right. the botno stars bus used to drop mandy off in rolette after games for gods sake. ya open enrollment but there is a 90 day rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishhook

cd,

please don't take the lord's name in vain. It's wrong and show's your maturity level.

i'm done with this. It's obvious your just looking for an argument.

take care.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

HOLY it is high school sports. There is politics in everything. Read the rules. If you change at certain times you don't have to sit out. If you do one sport before for example Vball. you sit out that, then you can start right up.

I have no idea what the case was up there, but man can't someone move?


----------



## CD

If you family moves into the district its fine, not if you lie about were you live so you are able to play high school sports. she was living in rolette and playing basketball in botno. now if there is something wrong with the rolette school district let me know?? what I here it is a very fine high school with good morals and ethics and very good coaches, but wait they werent going to have a chance to win a state title. so lets transfer somewhere that they might have a chance.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I would if I were her. It's no fun to get pounded all of the time. :lol:


----------



## KEN W

CD said:


> ken I know who you are now. You just moved to mapleton didnt you. you were assistant golf coach last year in dunsieth? I have had discussions about golf with you before.


Your'e right.....so who are you? Are you afraid to tell me???What's that all about?

If you don't want it public.....just PM me.I would like to know who I am talking to.I'm not afraid to tell you who I am.Why are you????


----------



## Booster

I wish that watching girls basketball was as exciting as reading these posts. I think I would rather watch paint dry. :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson

> I think I would rather watch paint dry.


And by "paint dry" you mean "soccer game." :lol:


----------



## Booster

you nailed it! :beer:


----------



## Norm70

ken,

I was suprised there was no message from u?? Bottineau makes it to state and your nowhere to be found?


----------



## KEN W

Norm....I live in Mapleton now.....couldn't find a score anywhere last night before I went to bed.Had to wait until the Forum came this morning to find out who won.

Looks like lots of upsets last night.From the final Class B poll only #1 Botno and #3 Bowman County made it out of the top 10.They are in opposite brackets.....I'm betting they will play each other next Sat for the state championship.Especially since them plus Newtown are the only ones with state experience.....makes a big difference.

Can the Stars do what no other Class B team has done?????Win 3 straight?Definitely possible.The interesting thing is that they are 25-0 while playing almost all of the season w/o their senior 2 time all state center.She has been hurt since the middle of Dec.

Record the past four years for Bottineau is.....103-3


----------



## Norm70

I know you do ken, but i am still disapppionted that i had to inform the world 

Actually my old girls team that i coached lost in the region championship last night. I was really pulling for them. I coached them all when they were frosh and sophs. They are mostly sr.s now.


----------



## KEN W

What girls team did you coach?

How's the ice fishing going?


----------



## Norm70

turtle lake-mercer.

Ice fishing hasn't been going at all i was sick this weekend. 2 nicest days oft he yr and i was sick uke:


----------



## KEN W

I figured TLM would come out of that region.Kind of surprised Shilo did.


----------



## franchi

Bottineau is up 33-26 over Shiloh at half time. Knife has 16 of Botno's 33. Game is on NBC FYVP.


----------



## KEN W

1 down.....2 to go. :beer: :beer:


----------



## north14

Botno looked very good! After watching the other three games, it looks as though the Stars will make history!!!


----------



## franchi

Tom shouldn't you be working?????


----------



## KEN W

They win games because of their excellent coaching.Forsberg is the winningest active coach in ND right now.

With 1 or 2 exceptional players and 6-7 good ones.The coaching philosopy is in your face full court defense.They will eventually wear you down and put the game away in the 4th quarter.

One of my daughters started there in 94-96.She said the coaches tell them to play as hard as you can for 3-4 minutes and then give you a rest.They had 9 girls in the game in the first half yesterday.Their defensive pressure is relentless.Creating turnovers wins games.


----------



## north14

I played high school basketball with Mike and also amateur ball after we graduated. He is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet and one heck of a coach!


----------



## fishhook

yeah the girls played well yesterday. Probably better than they have in a while. They shot better than they have been lately anyway. And they kept the unforced turnovers down.

My main concern is they have seemed to fall in love with the outside jump shot a little too much for my liking. Erin Caroline and Maribeth Geiszler have been cleaning that up as of late, but if shaunna would throw out another 0-10 from the 3 point line like she did against kenmare in the region tourney they could be in trouble. Especially if the team they play keeps us off the boards.

It will be interesting and i'm pulling for them, but they aren't as strong as a whole as they have been the last couple years. They might have the most talented player they have had in that time frame (knife), but the team isn't as strong top to bottom as they have been.

My kids are sure fired up, that's for sure....LETS GO STARS!!!! Bring that title home!!


----------



## KEN W

2 down......1 to go..... :beer: :beer:

As I said above.....Bottineau vs. Bowman for the title.


----------



## franchi

Bottineau was pretty ugly in the first half tonight. But, they had a strong finish and it was enough to win it.


----------



## KEN W

Congrats to the Bottineau Stars......28-0 and an unprecidented 3 straight Class B titles......106 wins and 3 losses the past 4 years. :beer: :beer:

They have a serious chance at 4 in a row next year.Looks like HMB and Hankinson are both young and could be right there also.


----------



## franchi

Looks like they won't be going 4 in a row.


----------



## KEN W

Nope....every good things has to end.Kenmare had their number this year.Still 125-5 the past 5 years and 3 state championships ain't to bad. :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25

franchi said:


> Looks like they won't be going 4 in a row.


Good. It's about time.


----------



## smalls

SiouxperDave25 said:


> franchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they won't be going 4 in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. It's about time.
Click to expand...

Awesome...a grown man disparaging the desires and hardwork of young, talented ladies.

Stay classy dave.


----------



## KEN W

SiouxperDave25 said:


> franchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they won't be going 4 in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. It's about time.
Click to expand...

Real class......won't be long and that Sioux logo will be toast.


----------



## cgreeny

KEN W said:


> SiouxperDave25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> franchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they won't be going 4 in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. It's about time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real class......won't be long and that Sioux logo will be toast.
Click to expand...

It was well said that everything good has to come to an end sometime. Kenmare had the right combination to paly with Bottineau, 125-5 and 3 state titles is unreal, but dont drag the Sioux thing into it Ken...... That is sour grapes..... Dave be nice....


----------



## woodpecker

cgreeny said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SiouxperDave25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> franchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they won't be going 4 in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. It's about time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real class......won't be long and that Sioux logo will be toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well said that everything good has to come to an end sometime. Kenmare had the right combination to paly with Bottineau, 125-5 and 3 state titles is unreal, but dont drag the Sioux thing into it Ken...... That is sour grapes..... Dave be nice....
Click to expand...

I am happy to see another team have the opportunities to compete for the state championship! In no way though should that diminish what the Stars have done !! They are deserving of much respect, but I wish every kid in ND could get the chance to play in the state B!! Nice for another community to participate!!
:beer:


----------



## djleye

woodpecker said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SiouxperDave25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> franchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they won't be going 4 in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. It's about time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real class......won't be long and that Sioux logo will be toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well said that everything good has to come to an end sometime. Kenmare had the right combination to paly with Bottineau, 125-5 and 3 state titles is unreal, but dont drag the Sioux thing into it Ken...... That is sour grapes..... Dave be nice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am happy to see another team have the opportunities to compete for the state championship! In no way though should that diminish what the Stars have done !! They are deserving of much respect, but I wish every kid in ND could get the chance to play in the state B!! Nice for another community to participate!!
> :beer:
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true bleeding heart liberal!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker

djleye said:


> Spoken like a true bleeding heart liberal!!!!! :eyeroll:


Nice comment from the 112 pound state dance champion!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

So isn't it true that the Sioux will be toast?Just giving Dave some reciprcal crap. 8)


----------



## djleye

woodpecker said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true bleeding heart liberal!!!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice comment from the 112 pound state dance champion!!!!!! :eyeroll:
Click to expand...

I haven't been the 112 lbs since 7th grade....................................................GFY!!!!!!!


----------



## woodpecker

djleye said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true bleeding heart liberal!!!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice comment from the 112 pound state dance champion!!!!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been the 112 lbs since 7th grade....................................................GFY!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

7th grade dance champion..... WOW!!! That ever been done before??


----------



## djleye

woodpecker said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true bleeding heart liberal!!!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice comment from the 112 pound state dance champion!!!!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been the 112 lbs since 7th grade....................................................GFY!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7th grade dance champion..... WOW!!! That ever been done before??
Click to expand...

Notin the Horizontal mambo!!!!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## NDJ

don't get too down, Linton/Bottineau should win the boys


----------



## woodpecker

djleye said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true bleeding heart liberal!!!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice comment from the 112 pound state dance champion!!!!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been the 112 lbs since 7th grade....................................................GFY!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7th grade dance champion..... WOW!!! That ever been done before??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notin the Horizontal mambo!!!!!!! :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------

